# Scrabble - ad blocker



## jco23 (Dec 10, 2011)

looking for someone that can create an application that will prevent the EA scrabble app from attempting to load an ad. This is a major complaint among all android scrabble users, and I'm sure most will be willing to pay to have this installed (although I'm sure that installation of such app would require root).

although the simple ad removal apps block the ads from loading, they do not prevent this app from _attempting_ to load an ad, thus the user is stuck with a blank screen for 15 seconds. this screen appears after each and every button pressed in this game.

folks have asked EA to offer an ad-free version (and they claim that one will be available sometime in the future), but folks aren't holding their breaths.

just read the reviews: https://market.android.com/details?id=ca.jamdat.flight.scrabblefree&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsImNhLmphbWRhdC5mbGlnaHQuc2NyYWJibGVmcmVlIl0.

thanks!


----------



## nogeek (Jan 7, 2012)

maybe try DroidWall [market link]


----------



## jco23 (Dec 10, 2011)

nogeek said:


> maybe try DroidWall [market link]


apologies for the late response, but I do have droidwall, and it works great - but not for this reason. droidwall blocks internet access, and I need that access in order to play my games... just need to find a way around the ads....


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Unless you are a developer posting something you created, please post your questions in the Android General forum.

Thank you


----------

